# gardening plants in cyprus



## magsdiamonds (Jun 4, 2009)

COLOR="DarkOrchid"][/COLOR][/COLOR]
Please can anyone tell me if i can grow wisteria in Cyprus and where can i find a list of plants i can bring into cyprus with me on re- location and finally are there any good gardening centres in Cyprus 
Many thanks 

Mags


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

magsdiamonds said:


> COLOR="DarkOrchid"][/COLOR][/COLOR]
> Please can anyone tell me if i can grow wisteria in Cyprus and where can i find a list of plants i can bring into cyprus with me on re- location and finally are there any good gardening centres in Cyprus
> Many thanks
> 
> Mags


Hi Mags,

As wisteria is happiest in moist woodland and on the sides of streams I would think
that although it would probably be ok here it would need a lot of watering and attention.
I cant answer the question about which plants (if any) you can bring with you but as far as garden centres go there are lots of them here.
If you are going to be in the paphos area there is a very large and excellent one called green forest nursery not far from paphos airport.

Veronica


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi

I found out to day you can't bring any into Cyprus

Cherie


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Hi
> 
> I found out to day you can't bring any into Cyprus
> 
> Cherie


Thats pretty much what I suspected but I wasnt sure.
Anyway I cant think why anyone would want to because the plants that grow well in the Uk dont do as well here.


----------



## magsdiamonds (Jun 4, 2009)

thank you cherie


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*Gardening Plants in Cyprus*

Hi Magsdiamonds,
I set up a similiar thread back in August 2008 entitled 'Gardeners World'.
Most threads in response listed such plants as Bourgainvilla, Oleander, Hibiscus and the many succulents such as Aloe Vera, cacti etc.
A few of my own suggestions would be a climber common name 'Lipstick Vine' should do well, as should some of the lilies such as Sparaxis and Cala lilies should do well. Polagoniums (geraniums) seem to be in abundance in Cyprus 
On our trips over we have visited a number of garden centres just to see the amazing variety of Mediterranean type plants on show. Goes without saying drought loving plants will do best. You'll not be able to bring any plants in soil into Cyprus. Did you enquire about bare rooted plants?
I've actually got plants at home which I have grown from cuttings taken in Crete, Santorini and Cyprus. 
This would indicate that most indoor plants here will grow well outdoors in Cyprus.
Just a few thoughts ~ Hope this helps?
Regards, Chris 



magsdiamonds said:


> COLOR="DarkOrchid"][/COLOR][/COLOR]
> Please can anyone tell me if i can grow wisteria in Cyprus and where can i find a list of plants i can bring into cyprus with me on re- location and finally are there any good gardening centres in Cyprus
> Many thanks
> 
> Mags


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

magsdiamonds said:


> COLOR="DarkOrchid"][/COLOR][/COLOR]
> Please can anyone tell me if i can grow wisteria in Cyprus and where can i find a list of plants i can bring into cyprus with me on re- location and finally are there any good gardening centres in Cyprus
> Many thanks
> 
> Mags


Yes you can grow wisteria, I have seen plants in a garden centre near the Kamares viaduct in Larnaca. 

However do bear in mind that wisteria roots bury themselves in brickwork. Unless you are going for a traditional stone house you might find that the roots damage the cement rendering.

A friend tried to bring in bare root cuttings in her container but none of them survived the trip. 

Have a look at the books by Patricia Jordan, the Cyprus garden, The Cyprus Orchard and The Potted Garden. I based my choice of plants on her recommendations and am very pleased with the result. I am particularly surprised at how well roses do over here!


----------



## bobc (Jun 18, 2009)

your choice of plants to grow in Cyprus will also depend on your location,if you are away from the coast above 500m even hibiscus struggles . The books mentioned should give advice on this.


----------

